# Code after code!



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

So my car started throwing codes. PCV, knock sensor, cylinder 4 misfire. Each one taken care of as it came up. Now it's throwing the same codes again. Dealer wants to charge me $115 just to look at it! Such BS! Its a '14 with only 56K miles. Beyond pissed!! :RantExplode:

ETA-Cleared the knock sensor code that came up again but car still runs like crap!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Post the codes.

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Post the codes.
> 
> *2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


Thanks, I will check out the PCV issue. The most recent code was the knock sensor P0324. I don't know the number for the cylinder 4 misfire.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Cylinder 4 misfire is P0304.

Your car needs diagnosis and a business wants to charge you to for their time to diagnose your vehicle?? ****....WTF is this world coming to?! I'm sure there's someone somewhere that will work for free like you do.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Ma v e n said:


> Cylinder 4 misfire is P0304.
> 
> Your car needs diagnosis and a business wants to charge you to for their time to diagnose your vehicle?? ****....WTF is this world coming to?! I'm sure there's someone somewhere that will work for free like you do.


No need to be rude but a car with as few miles as mine shouldn't be doing this!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

karna68 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Cylinder 4 misfire is P0304.
> ...


56k miles on a Gen1 isn't massive amounts of miles, but it's also no spring chicken anymore either. Sh!T breaks, and you're right, there was no NEED to be rude, or more succinctly just facetious, honestly...But it was how I felt I wanted to respond. But when you say things like it's ridiculous for a company in the business of fixing cars to charge you money when you want them to offer you services...You get responses like that.(from me at least. Because like I said...I'm sure there's someone somewhere that works for free just like you do.)

P0324 is the knock sensor. Repeat knock sensor failures largely fall into two categories. 
Incorrect diagnosis. The original fault wasn't actually the sensor, but more likely a circuit issue that installing a new sensor allowed the wiring make connection internally again or allowed a dirty connection to be partially cleaned.

Improper torque. Improperly installed knock sensors routinely fail prematurely. It needs to be torqued to 18lbft


P0304 could be any myriad of things and requires diagnosis.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Ma v e n said:


> Cylinder 4 misfire is P0304.
> 
> Your car needs diagnosis and a business wants to charge you to for their time to diagnose your vehicle?? ****....WTF is this world coming to?! I'm sure there's someone somewhere that will work for free like you do.


LOL...almost got me:banghead: Several businesses I've dealt with over the years have agreed to apply diagnosis fees towards actual repairs though.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

karna68 said:


> No need to be rude but a car with as few miles as mine shouldn't be doing this!


Dude, it's a 2014! So should it? No. Is it likely to start doing it? Odds are not in your favor. LOL


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Guys I'm frustrated ok? I've never had a car doing this at this amount of miles. I bought this car specifically to get me to at least 100K without any major issues. I've been a faithful Chevy girl up until now but I may be done after this.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

sailurman said:


> Several businesses I've dealt with over the years have agreed to apply diagnosis fees towards actual repairs though.


That makes sense. Doctors charge for the diagnosis regardless of the subsequent treatment. Why shouldn't mechanics? 

In some cases, the diagnosis is obvious - the brake pads are shot, the radiator hose is ripped, the tire is shredded. Other times, the diagnosis is the bulk of the repair time. So, when the garage calls the owner to advise them of the problem and the cost of the repair, the shop already has an investment in the repair whether the customer agrees to it or not. So I can see dealerships charging for the diagnosis. And other shops following suit.

For me, the pi$$er is when I spend $100 bucks on a diagnosis, and then they tell me they can't find anything  

That is, there is a gray zone where maybe the shop should forego the fee when they can't find anything. However, it's not their fault if an intermittent problem won't show itself when they're trying to diagnose it.

Outside this gray area, it makes sense to charge for the diagnosis - it's part of the repair.

Doug

.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

And I wasn't necessarily complaining about the diagnostic fee. Mostly it's that the car is doing this with so "few" miles and I've never had a car do this before.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

karna68 said:


> Guys I'm frustrated ok? I've never had a car doing this at this amount of miles. I bought this car specifically to get me to at least 100K without any major issues. I've been a faithful Chevy girl up until now but I may be done after this.


If I had to guess, given you have a P0304, I'd say you likely have a bad ignition module. I had a P0303 in my 2013 LS Sunday, and took the module to the auto parts store. We rang it out with a meter, and confirmed a bad coil. With a new module, it was running like new a short while later.

If you are getting a bad misfire - you said it's running like crap - that's one place to look.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

plano-doug said:


> If I had to guess, given you have a P0304, I'd say you likely have a bad ignition module. I had a P0303 in my 2013 LS Sunday, and took the module to the auto parts store. We rang it out with a meter, and confirmed a bad coil. With a new module, it was running like new a short while later.
> 
> If you are getting a bad misfire - you said it's running like crap - that's one place to look.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.


----------

